# Tomato Wine



## MedPretzel (Aug 11, 2005)

I figure I'd post this recipe, since tomatoes are starting to come in season.... It's very good wine, actually. I prefered a hint of basil in it, but that's just me.











4 lbs fresh, ripe red tomatoes 
2 lbs granulated sugar 
3-1/2 qts water 
2 tsp acid blend 
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme 
1/8 tsp grape tannin 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
1 crushed Campden tablet 
1 pkg Champagne or Montrachet yeast 


Boil water and dissolve sugar. Meanwhile, wash and cut fruit into chunks, discarding any bruised or insect-scarred parts. Pour fruit and any juice from cutting into nylon straining bag in primary. Tie bag and squash the fruit. Pour the boiling water with dissolved sugar over fruit. Cover and allow to cool. The rest, just wait it out.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 16, 2005)

Sounds good.


Starting to come into season? My vines are just about finished and have been producing since late june. Waldo probably has had maters before that. 


I have a huge heirloom slicer on the bar for lunch tomorrow. No way I could ever save enough to make wine with.


I have heard tomatoes make a very good claret, but the juice will oxidize quickly if fermentation is not started immediately. Start the yeast in a quart jar while preparing the must, then pitch promptly. Also, thereare not many things as acidic as tomatoes, so take this in consideration to maybe adjust must acidity and ph.








This one weighs 13 ounces.





*Edited by: Hippie *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 16, 2005)

My gosh Hippie..I can hear that mater all the way down here just begging for some mayo slobberd all over some homeade wheat bread and about a half pound of thick sliced and fried crisp bacon.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 16, 2005)

Dammit Waldo! Did you have to say bacon? I have been just slicing them and eating them with seasoned salt.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 26, 2005)

So what is tomato wine like? Do you drink it? Use it for cooking? Make bacon and tomato coolers?


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 26, 2005)

The tomato wine is like a very dry.... uh.... white wine.... I don't really drink a lot of white wine, so I cannot comment on what it tastes similar to. 





It is, however, very good. Does not taste like tomatoes, and does not look like tomatoes either.





I really would suggest a gallon to everyone with an oversupply of tomatoes.


----------



## masta (Aug 26, 2005)

I would prefer to use the tomatoes in making bruschetta and have it with a nice glass of Syrah!!!


----------

